# Replacing Heater Core - 1986 Suburban



## Guest (Dec 22, 2000)

I have a 1986 4x4 350 Chevy Suburban with AC. After only 233,000 miles the heater core needss replacement! I have the shop manual but it does not cover this very well when you have AC. Can anyone tell me how many studs have to be accessed from the engine compartment? Also what other bolts need to be removed to take off the cover of the heater under the dash and get at the core? There are two round flat head studs which I can see on the bottom of the heater cover above the passenger floorboard but I do not know where they go on the engine side of the firewall or if they simply can be pulled out and are not fastened or threaded.

Thanks and Happy Hoidays - Any advice appreciated


----------



## 4x4k20 (Dec 3, 2000)

ther are 2 nuts on them that are under the evaporator core cover there not easy to get to but you can get a long extension with a swevile its not a easy job good luck


----------



## Smither (Nov 10, 2000)

Replaced the heater core on my '78. Wasn't a terribly hard job, just hard to reach. The outlet tubes on my core didn't EXACTLY match the ones on the previous one, and I had to do some trimming on the plastic housing on mine. Not a big deal, just used a file. Don't know if I got a bad core or what. I can't remember how many screws hold the housing inside (other than the 2 bolts previously mentioned by 4x4k20). You may have to take the glovebox out to get the housing out (not a tough one). The heater core is strapped into the housing. You'll be able to figure it out as soon as you stand on your head under the dash and look up under there. If I can do it, you can. Good luck and take your time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2000)

*Under the Cover or Below?*

Thanks - This is encouraging - do I have to remove the evaporator core cover to see the nuts that 4x4k20 mentions? Are they below it on the fire wall or under it?

Merry Christmas and thanks for the help.


----------



## 4x4k20 (Dec 3, 2000)

DONT REMOVE THE COVER. WHEN YOU TAKE THE 2 NUTS OFF THIS WILL ALLOW YOU TO REMOVE THE COVER INSIDE THE 2 STUDS YOU SEE FROM THE INSIDE ARE HELD BY THEM THEY ARE THE ONLY 2 YOU NEED TO REMOVE UNDER THE HOOD


----------

